
The First Rule of Programming: It's Always Your Fault - rockstar9
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001079.html#endcomments
======
nostrademons
The flip side is that if you follow this advice religiously, a
disproportionate amount of your time _will_ be spent tracking down bugs that
are the fault of the OS, compiler, or (most commonly) framework & libraries.
Assume that most bugs are your fault, and you'll end up putting in place
mechanisms to catch, find, and fix bugs quickly. Then if you can fix those
quickly, the ones that are left are the ones you _didn't_ cause.

